# -|| Bubble Point .. ماذا نستفيد من معرفتها في الـ Reservoir ||-



## En 3eSaM (15 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

أهلاً بالجميع

شباب .. أنا مر عليّ هذا المصطلح كثيراً

ونعرف معناه

لكن ماهي الفائدة من معرفته

 :18:

Bubble Point

نقطة الفقاعة أو نقطة تكوّن الفقاعة 

لكن ماذا نستفيد منها

 :81:​


----------



## الغلا665 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
By knowing the bubble point Pressure and knowing the Pr , u can know if the reservoir is saturated or undersaturated
I mean with saturated reservoir that the bubble point pressure is higher than Pr , so your res. is containing oil+ gas undersaturated res. is happened when the bubble point pressure is below Pr so the res. is containing only oil, theres is no gas.
At bubble point pressure Pr=Pb the first drop of gas is starting to come out of the oil.
أتمنى انك عرفت الحين وش الفايدة 
شكرا
تحياتي الغلا


----------



## En 3eSaM (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً

تكون تكون الصورة واضحة الآن


----------



## azhary misry (24 نوفمبر 2009)

very simplen data


----------



## azhary misry (24 نوفمبر 2009)

:63:thank you


----------



## kareemadel (26 نوفمبر 2009)

اااالف شكر انته شرحتها بطريقة حلوة


----------



## الحفار ابراهيم (29 نوفمبر 2009)

your words are truly right, in addition, with the aid of bubble pint pressure you can identify the type of gases in the reservoir,i.e; if you determine the phase envelop of the reservoir,consequently,determine type of fluids in the reservoir,suitable separator pressure and temp.(res and separator)


----------



## explorator (2 أكتوبر 2010)

الغلا665 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> By knowing the bubble point Pressure and knowing the Pr , u can know if the reservoir is saturated or undersaturated
> I mean with saturated reservoir that the bubble point pressure is higher than Pr , so your res. is containing oil+ gas undersaturated res. is happened when the bubble point pressure is below Pr so the res. is containing only oil, theres is no gas.
> At bubble point pressure Pr=Pb the first drop of gas is starting to come out of the oil.
> ...



أولا احب ان اذكر ان السؤال المطروح .. فعلا مفيد و من الاساسيات فى فهم الخزانات 
و ثانيا احب اشكر الأخ " الغلا 665" على الاجابة الواضحة و البسيطة 
لكن احب اصحح شئ بسيط 
At bubble point pressure Pr=Pb the first Bubble  not drop of gas is starting to come out of the oil


----------



## احمد العرفى (8 نوفمبر 2010)

yes that's right


----------

